# LF CO2 fills/testing and tank sales on VAN. Island



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

As title states, looking for a place on Vancouver island that does fills/hydro testing and tank sales or leasing. Preferably south island, duncan, victoria etc.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

This should probably be in the VI classifieds, but have you tried these places:

Safety Supplies for Sale
4SFPS 07 09 About Us
Western Canada Fire Protection

The other option is to give these guys a call and see where they get their equipment serviced. I'm sure they'd be glad to help.
Salt Spring Island Fire/Rescue - Equipment Inventory


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

2wheelsx2 said:


> This should probably be in the VI classifieds, but have you tried these places:
> 
> Safety Supplies for Sale
> 4SFPS 07 09 About Us
> ...


thanks 2wheels! wasn't sure if this should go in the classifieds or not.

however after checking those links and modding my search I found the one I had forgotten the name of! in the meantime, I'm trying to source a cga 320 to paintball tank adapter, because paintball tanks are much easier and cheaper (ferry costs) for me to do, I might end up doing that route 

i will ask my buddy at the firehall and see his thoughts, never even thought of that....

thanks again for the links and help!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

No problem. I just didn't want you to give up and not flood it. Such an awesome setup.

Actually, maybe your buddies can help you get it filled when they do equipment runs. That's the advantage of smaller places. (I was in the volunteer FD in Fraser Lake).


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

2wheelsx2 said:


> No problem. I just didn't want you to give up and not flood it. Such an awesome setup.
> 
> Actually, maybe your buddies can help you get it filled when they do equipment runs. That's the advantage of smaller places. (I was in the volunteer FD in Fraser Lake).


i will def. look into that. this might sound really dumb but is it the same CO2 thats used in fire extinguishers? never fully understood the whole grade thing ie beverage grade/beergas, welding...etc

dont suppose you'd know anywhere semi local to get a paintball adapter would you?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

trout said:


> i will def. look into that. this might sound really dumb but is it the same CO2 thats used in fire extinguishers? never fully understood the whole grade thing ie beverage grade/beergas, welding...etc
> 
> dont suppose you'd know anywhere semi local to get a paintball adapter would you?


Yep, all the same stuff. It's generated by a chemical reaction, that's why welding and fire safety places are best as they'll fill as you wait. Beverage places do it only a couple times a week as it's costly to run the machinery. I looked high and low when I first started and the beverage places were cheapest, but I had to either swap tanks or wait a day which meant 2 trips. Fire safety places were 2nd cheapest.

Unfortunately, I don't know anything about the paintball stuff as I run 10 and 20 lb tanks so that I only have to fill once a year.


----------

